
WeChat Censoring Messages Even Outside China - redmichal
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-01/wechat-censoring-user-messages-even-outside-china-study-says
======
bradballer
And Facebook:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-23/facebook-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-23/facebook-
may-have-tool-to-return-to-china-but-no-government-ok)

